
I Was There. Just Ask Photoshop. - echair
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/17/fashion/17photo.html?partner=rssnyt&emc=rss
======
sysop073
Er. What is the point? Now instead of looking at the picture and saying "Oh
look, there's person X", you can say "Oh look, there's where I know person X
was". This is like a primitive version of Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless
Mind

~~~
makimaki
Yes. But just think about the propaganda potential of deliberate reality-
misrepresentation!

